# coyote ears



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Does the Farm Bureau still give you $20 for every pair of Coyote ears that you bring in they did a few years ago. I went out and blasted a coyote with my .270 hit it in the head at 40yards first coyote it was awesome.

Thanks


----------



## hairy1 (Sep 10, 2007)

Depends on the county. I believe you could get 20 bucks for it in Millard County.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Last I heard Tooele County did too! I'm not sure if you need to be a resident though. Bring them to me and I split the bounty with ya :mrgreen:


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Got $20 Cache Valley has it


----------



## billybass23 (Sep 11, 2007)

Do you have to be a resident of that county?


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Nope just shoot the coyote in that county.


----------



## bearhntr (Oct 6, 2008)

fixed blade said:


> Last I heard Tooele County did too! I'm not sure if you need to be a resident though. Bring them to me and I split the bounty with ya :mrgreen:


As of last year you had to be a resident of Tooele County. I don't know if they have changed but you used to give the ears to the Sherrif and he would ask for proof of residency before you recieved any money.


----------



## scattergunner (Sep 21, 2007)

I've always wondered how they could tell a Cache County coyote from a Rich County, or any other county for that matter, coyote. :?: :wink:


----------



## uthntr (Feb 19, 2008)

Dont know but I thought Sportsmans warehouse does give $20 for a pair of ears.


----------



## billybass23 (Sep 11, 2007)

Is that true? Does anyone else know anthing about sportsmans paying for coyote ears?


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

what do u have to do? do i just cut the ears off at the base? do i bring the whole head in? do i cut it so they are attached together? and do i just bring them in and they give me 20 dollars?


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Cut them off at the base icluding the grissly part. Turn them inside out and spray them with a good flea killer, same as you use on a dog. Turn them back rightside in and wash them in a mild detergent using a degreasing agent. Gently dry them with a blowdryer and brush them to a full fluff with a good quality dog grooming brush. Gently powder them with some sweet smelling talc. Make sure you can tell the difference between the right ears and left ears. If you go in there with a set of left ears, you'll be tossed out on your own ears.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> Cut them off at the base icluding the grissly part. Turn them inside out and spray them with a good flea killer, same as you use on a dog. Turn them back rightside in and wash them in a mild detergent using a degreasing agent. Gently dry them with a blowdryer and brush them to a full fluff with a good quality dog grooming brush. Gently powder them with some sweet smelling talc. Make sure you can tell the difference between the right ears and left ears. If you go in there with a set of left ears, you'll be tossed out on your own ears.


Wow That's a lot of things to do All I did was toss them in a already eatin donut bag and throw them in the tool box.


----------



## uthntr (Feb 19, 2008)

billybass23 said:


> Is that true? Does anyone else know anthing about sportsmans paying for coyote ears?


Like I said...I dont know for sure....so i would call first, dont just bring them in.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Anybody actually call Sportsmans yet?
I would love to get $20 for a pair of yote ears.
Last one I got with the front bumper on my truck while headed out rabbit hunting. Sadly he slid down the highway for WAY too far for his pelt to be any use. BIG dog with LONG hair too.  But I got his ears. :twisted: 
If nobody responds I guess I will have to call them myself. O-|-O 
It's easier to be lazy though. :wink:


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

So does Sportsmans give $20? and if so, will they give it to SL county residents?


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

They should as long as the coyote was shot in the county they have the bounty for.


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

I turned in a pair to Al's here in Cache Valley last week .
I froze them in a zip lock bag overnight then turned them in .


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

katorade said:


> They should as long as the coyote was shot in the county they have the bounty for.


Still don't know if they do or not, but if you think about it, the only way to legally kill a coyote in Salt Lake County is with your car. Unless you happen to get one on the extended archery.
No shooting allowed in SLCo.


----------

